# Sunday on West Bay -Geo Tubes



## Redfish2667 (Sep 12, 2007)

I love the new section and long overdue - Big Thank You

I decided to get up at O'Dark Thirty and drive to my special spot and launch the kayak and fish my favorite Geo Tubes. Well there goes the neighborhood only to see 3-5 boats and at God knows how many waders throwing everything FTU, Academy, and Bass Pro kind of lure known. I sat there and laughed and watched to see if i could find a parking spot (felt like I was at NRG Stadium 20 minutes late to Texan game).

Well long story short I just said to hell with it and paddled through the humanity and got inside the Geo Tubes were the tide was coming in between the gaps and started throwing tops.

Lesson 1 - there is a big difference throwing bone Super Spook vs. a Black and Chartreuse She dog. I found out in calmer water the She Dog really gets their attention and in more wavy/windy water the Bone Spook got there attention even more quickly.

Lesson 2 - When you see real live bait busting just outside the Geo Tubes but within 10-20 yards of it, get on your horse and check it out. It may not be a "Horse Mackerel" but who knows and in this case it's a sow trout gorging herself. To my amazement and 10 minutes later I stuck the big girl 26 1/4 " and then another two 24" that must be schooling with her. A couple of dinks and time to go home. On the paddle home I see everyone has left and stop by last pot lickers to see how they are doing and they shrug there shoulders at me and then I don't say anything but lift up my stringer. LoL

So for all you guys and gals just remember just when you think you have no chance and its to early in the morning, think about how glorious we have it to wet a line and see the awesome specter of something pulling at the end of your line and not knowing what it is. Ah what a sunrise.

Tight lines to everyone from one new poster to all those folks out there who I hope will post for us common Jo's.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Nice report and beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

Great post and sounds like an excellent trip.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Good looking fish.


----------



## Troutguy10 (May 20, 2014)

*Pot licker delux !*

THIS IS WHAT SHOWS UP IN OUR LIGHTS AN SCARES ALL MARINE LIFE:bounce:


----------



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

Great post. It was a joy to read; and it almost "took me there" for a little while.

That means a great deal, b/c I am laid up in bed, and temporarily unable to get out there.

Thanks for reminding me, to what it is I fight to return.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Great post and welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Great looking fish. Hope you got your fill, this weekend was no bueno and looks like the next week is going to be nasty.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great report and nice trout!!!


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on the top waters. Makes sense. Will put that one in the bag.


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Great info! Thanks for the tip as I'm new to bay fishing.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Great report! Thanks for the info.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

RyanC02 said:


> Great info! Thanks for the tip as I'm new to bay fishing.


You'll learn a lot here on 2Cool. Especially from reports likes the OP's. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice report.


----------

